# Can a horse pull a pasture drag?



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The wheelbarrow, rake and shovel method would be safer until you have a horse trained to pull things.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you borrow a lawn mower from somebody?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Drain the gas tank and line, put in fresh gas and keep working it til the black smoke clears. Good to go. If the horse is harness trained, the horse can probably pull the drag. If not, you MAY have a big wreck on your hands.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

My grandfather has used his mare to pull logs from fallen trees with just a thick breast collar and a western saddle, with the rope tied to her horn. So I was just curious. I have no issue with doing it by hand. 


All my horses are use to dragging things off their saddle, I actually put up a wire fence last week, and we used Harley with a rope tied to his saddle to pull it taunt.

Squirrel, I tried that and I took it to the shop. Apparently I majorly screwed something up inside. I'm talented like this.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

squirrelfood said:


> Drain the gas tank and line, put in fresh gas and keep working it til the black smoke clears. Good to go. If the horse is harness trained, the horse can probably pull the drag. If not, you MAY have a big wreck on your hands.


Agree , probably easiest place to drain is removing fuel filter and captureing contaminanted fuel. If you can get rear of lawn tractor higher than front it will drain faster. You don't even need to pick it up if your on a downward slope like driveway just have mower faceing out. Careful not to drain/kill your battery trying to choke and or starting it.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You should be able to. Most people ground drive at some point in the training. If this mare has a brain, you should be able to drag something, anything dallied to the saddle horn. That will tell you if she has issues with ropes around her hind legs. Most light horses don't know how to step up into the load so how much she can pull will be an issue. Your drag sounds too heavy with concrete blocks on it. I wouldn't attempt anything over 3x3. It's a good workout for her and if she can do it, she should earn her keep. I would not just use a rope tied to the saddle. Find 2 pieces of flat 2 inch or wider webbing about 8' long. Fashion some type of single tree (about 30" even with her hips) where you attach the webbing to the ends so it doesn't get tangled with her hind legs. In the middle attach the drag.This will keep the drag from punishing the horse when she walks.


----------

